# sprinklers in a moved house?



## pwood (Mar 6, 2012)

anyone require sprinklers in an existing  house that is moved from one location to another within the same jurisdiction?


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 6, 2012)

Even if the state had not nixed sprinklers in one and two family dwellings we would not require them for a house that had been moved. The footings and foundations and any other new construction would need to meet the the IRC.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 6, 2012)

Ditto to GBH, even if we had not amended them out, I would not have required them. JMHO


----------



## steveray (Mar 7, 2012)

I believe moved houses have to comply as new....with some exceptions I am sure....under the IEBC....


----------



## permitguy (Mar 7, 2012)

> Even if the state had not nixed sprinklers in one and two family dwellings we would not require them for a house that had been moved.


I thought you were in Colorado?


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 7, 2012)

permitguy said:
			
		

> I thought you were in Colorado?


The house just because you moved it is not being altered, so why is a sprinkler required? The only thing altered is the footing foundation and location / soil / seismic.

Now if the seismic classification for the site was more restrictive than where the house had been constructed, we would require an engineer to analyze the structure to see if it needed braced wall panels or any further alterations to make it work at that site. If it exceeded 50% then we would think about a sprinkler if the state let us enforce that code. Have you read chapter 12 of the IEBC it specifically says what is required for a moved structure and sprinkler is not in there. It does say under conformance that you need to meet the requirements of this code if you do work inside, not you must redo the whole house because you picked it up and set it down.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 7, 2012)

permitguy said:
			
		

> I thought you were in Colorado?


I used to live in CO graduated there, had my first girlfriend there, have a brother there, have many friends there, have a brother and his family there, I don't live or work there.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 7, 2012)

Our state did not adopt the sprinkler section of the code.

We specifically adopted the IEBC to address similar situations.  The only time we have changed those requirements is when it is required by the IEBC, as in a scope of work, or a change of occupancy (church moves a house to serve as a business office, farmers market antiques, etc).  NSFR to NSFR is usually limited to footing, foundation and utilities.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 7, 2012)

steveray said:
			
		

> I believe moved houses have to comply as new....with some exceptions I am sure....under the IEBC....


oops wrong quote first time

The house just because you moved it is not being altered, so why is a sprinkler required? The only thing altered is the footing foundation and location / soil / seismic.

Now if the seismic classification for the site was more restrictive than where the house had been constructed, we would require an engineer to analyze the structure to see if it needed braced wall panels or any further alterations to make it work at that site. If it exceeded 50% then we would think about a sprinkler if the state let us enforce that code. Have you read chapter 12 of the IEBC it specifically says what is required for a moved structure and sprinkler is not in there. It does say under conformance that you need to meet the requirements of this code if you do work inside, not you must redo the whole house because you picked it up and set it down.


----------



## permitguy (Mar 7, 2012)

> I used to live in CO graduated there, had my first girlfriend there, have a brother there, have many friends there, have a brother and his family there, I don't live or work there.


Ahhhh . . . got it!  You were throwing me for a loop thinking someone had forgotten to tell me CO nixed residential sprinklers.  There was actually an attempt at the state level a couple of weeks ago, but it went down in flames (pun intended).


----------



## steveray (Mar 7, 2012)

3408.1 Conformance.

Structures moved into or within the jurisdiction shall comply with the provisions of this code for new structures.

CT either uses Ch34 or the IEBC.....


----------

